

Amazon RDS to support Oracle as well as MySQL - mmelin
http://aws.amazon.com/rds/oracle/

======
kennu
Does somebody actually see use cases for using Oracle RDS with new
applications? Or is this mainly to support migrating existing apps to the AWS
platform.

~~~
buro9
Migrating.

There's a lot of companies with licenses and who have been scaling vertically
and are approaching their max. The traditional ROI race means that they did
their planning to minimise their licensing costs whilst maximising their
hardware usage... basically companies plan for just what they need and barely
leave themselves 10% for growth.

What then happens is that when they look like they're going to exceed their
10% spare capacity, they're faced with disproportionally high costs to
continue to scale vertically by adding RAM or CPU when the box may already be
maxed or not be able to meet demands.

Where this helps, is that Amazon can extend your LAN over a VPN to include an
Oracle instance hosted by them. They can take away your capex and turn it into
an opex in which you weren't paying for unused spare capacity. They can also
liberate you from that expensive capex cycle.

It's a good thing, but I doubt anyone is going to be building new software
this way, especially amongst the HN crowd (unless this really is 1998/1999
again).

~~~
cafard
Oracle's list price for enterprise edition is $47.5K/cpu. These days it is not
so easy to find a hardware upgrade that competes with that in price...

~~~
buro9
No-one pays the list price. At least, no-one I ever worked with paid the list
price and I've worked with a lot of companies that use Oracle.

------
bad_user
Why not PostgreSQL?

~~~
beaumartinez
I assume this is part of an Oracle deal (hence why you can now use both Oracle
DB and MySQL); regardless, wouldn't it make more sense for Amazon to roll-out
support of MSSQL before PostgreSQL as (I'm guessing) it's more widely used?

~~~
bad_user
MSSQL being more widely used than PostgreSQL makes no sense to me; but
regardless, it would have made more sense to pick PostgreSQL over MySql in the
first place.

------
samuel1604
There is nothing about the pricing in there I wonder how different is that
going compared to MySQL

